# cant save settings settings



## alex9025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello,
I'm pretty new to FreeBSD 
so I'm pretty sure I didnt confiure something properly.
The thing is once Gnome starts and I login and try to change any system setting, they dont get saved. 
e.x: I try to add a new user, System->Administration->Users and Groups, from there I add a new user click "ok" and close the window. then I open it again and the new user is gone. Creating a user group seems to work tho.
any help would be appreciated


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2008)

do you have root power?
you can easel y do this in console

```
$ adduser[code]
as root
to get root permissions, you need to install and configure sudo and type [B]sudo adduser[/B], or use [code]$ su
```
 to become root.
if you use sude you will be asked to enter your password
if you use su you will be asked to enter root password


----------



## alex9025 (Dec 1, 2008)

well I tried to login as root into gnome to see if it would work but no luck... I'll try doing it thru the console.
but I was wondering why it doesnt save the new user, in the GUI when loged as root

Edit
Well I tried doing it thru the console "adduser"
and it gave me an error

```
adduser: ERROR: There was an error adding user (test).
```
this is while loged in as root


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2008)

perhaps your filesystems configuration file permissions are corrupt, and are set to read only.

don't start gnome as root it's security risk.
Rather use console and su to change to root.

show output of

```
ls -l /etc
```


----------



## alex9025 (Dec 1, 2008)

here is the output (btw its a fresh install v7)

```
localhost# ls -l /etc
total 548
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 14:31 X11
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel        12 Nov 29 13:34 aliases -> mail/aliases
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       210 Feb 24  2008 amd.map
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1234 Feb 24  2008 apmd.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       231 Feb 24  2008 auth.conf
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 bluetooth
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       737 Feb 24  2008 crontab
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       108 Feb 24  2008 csh.cshrc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       481 Feb 24  2008 csh.login
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       110 Feb 24  2008 csh.logout
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 defaults
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      9138 Feb 24  2008 devd.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      2071 Feb 24  2008 devfs.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       267 Feb 24  2008 dhclient.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      5704 Feb 24  2008 disktab
-rw-rw-r--  1 root  operator      0 Feb 24  2008 dumpdates
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       142 Feb 24  2008 fbtab
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      2272 Feb 24  2008 freebsd-update.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       241 Nov 29 13:30 fstab
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       251 Feb 24  2008 ftpusers
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      6122 Feb 24  2008 gettytab
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 gnats
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 15:57 group
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 gss
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        46 Nov 29 14:29 host.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        37 Nov 29 14:28 hostid
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1085 Feb 24  2008 hosts
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      3346 Feb 24  2008 hosts.allow
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       111 Feb 24  2008 hosts.equiv
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        99 Feb 24  2008 hosts.lpd
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      5129 Nov 29 14:15 inetd.conf
drwx------  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 isdn
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       229 Feb 24  2008 libalias.conf
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel      1267 Nov 29 14:16 localtime
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       642 Feb 24  2008 locate.rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1847 Feb 24  2008 login.access
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      6766 Feb 24  2008 login.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     16384 Feb 24  2008 login.conf.db
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       564 Feb 24  2008 mac.conf
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 14:14 mail
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       106 Feb 24  2008 mail.rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        74 Nov 29 14:03 make.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1159 Nov 29 14:03 manpath.config
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1018 Nov 29 14:02 manpath.config.bak
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       946 Feb 24  2008 manpath.config.bak.xorg
-rw-------  1 root  wheel      1834 Nov 29 15:24 master.passwd
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1114 Nov 29 14:29 motd
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 mtree
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel        23 Nov 29 13:34 namedb -> ../var/named/etc/namedb
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       783 Feb 24  2008 netconfig
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      2333 Feb 24  2008 netstart
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     19771 Feb 24  2008 network.subr
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       365 Feb 24  2008 networks
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1947 Feb 24  2008 newsyslog.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       293 Feb 24  2008 nscd.conf
-rw-------  1 root  wheel      1701 Feb 24  2008 nsmb.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       313 Feb 24  2008 nsswitch.conf
drwx------  2 root  wheel       512 Feb 24  2008 ntp
-rw-------  1 root  wheel       432 Feb 24  2008 opieaccess
-rw-------  1 root  wheel         0 Nov 29 14:29 opiekeys
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 pam.d
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1638 Nov 29 15:24 passwd
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      2352 Feb 24  2008 pccard_ether
drwxr-xr-x  6 root  wheel       512 Feb 24  2008 periodic
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     28375 Feb 24  2008 pf.os
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       233 Feb 24  2008 phones
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1363 Feb 24  2008 portsnap.conf
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 ppp
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      2058 Feb 24  2008 printcap
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       619 Feb 24  2008 profile
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      6081 Feb 24  2008 protocols
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     40960 Nov 29 15:24 pwd.db
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      3744 Feb 24  2008 rc
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      4606 Feb 24  2008 rc.bsdextended
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       621 Nov 29 15:43 rc.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       602 Nov 29 15:40 rc.conf~
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      2560 Nov 29 13:34 rc.d
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     13343 Feb 24  2008 rc.firewall
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      9466 Feb 24  2008 rc.firewall6
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     11411 Feb 24  2008 rc.initdiskless
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      2313 Feb 24  2008 rc.resume
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      5785 Feb 24  2008 rc.sendmail
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      3304 Feb 24  2008 rc.shutdown
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     35973 Feb 24  2008 rc.subr
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      2282 Feb 24  2008 rc.suspend
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      2387 Feb 24  2008 remote
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        23 Nov 29 14:29 resolv.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        23 Nov 29 14:29 resolv.conf.save
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel        13 Nov 29 13:34 rmt -> /usr/sbin/rmt
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1674 Feb 24  2008 rpc
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 security
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     83028 Feb 24  2008 services
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       258 Nov 29 17:01 shells
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Feb 24  2008 skel
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      2406 Feb 24  2008 snmpd.config
-rw-------  1 root  wheel     40960 Nov 29 15:24 spwd.db
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 14:29 ssh
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Nov 29 13:34 ssl
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel       367 Feb 24  2008 sysctl.conf
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel      1335 Feb 24  2008 syslog.conf
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel        23 Nov 29 13:34 termcap -> /usr/share/misc/termcap
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel     13033 Feb 24  2008 ttys
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel       512 Feb 24  2008 zfs
```


----------

